# Distrito de La Punta Callao



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

Aquí unas imágenes de este lindo distrito y balneario chalaco:









































































Y para terminar, dos vistas del antiguo reservorio (las tomé en noviembre último) y en entonces estaba próximo a ser demolido. Si se fijan bien, en la parte superior aún tenía un logo de Pilsen de los años treinta.


















Por último, una vista casi de noche del reservorio.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mirador del Malecón Pardo*

¿Ya han terminado de remodelar el mirador del Malecón Pardo o sigue cerrado?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonito todo, y se ve bien cuidado. Uno de los pocos sitios en la ciudad que no ha cedido ante la fiebre de los edficios mediocres.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Que La Punta no cambie jamás*

^^Y esperemos que no ceda. Que La Punta no cambie jamás. Es relajante caminar por ahí incluso en los meses de invierno. Uno puede ir a la panadería-cafetería que está entre la Av. Bolognesi y la Calle García y García (prácticamente en medio de la península) para tomar un cafecito o un tecito.


----------



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^Y esperemos que no ceda. Que La Punta no cambie jamás. Es relajante caminar por ahí incluso en los meses de invierno. Uno puede ir a la panadería-cafetería que está entre la Av. Bolognesi y la Calle García y García (prácticamente en medio de la península) para tomar un cafecito o un tecito.


Claro que sí !!!  Realmente un lindo distrito en el Callao. Quizás lo más hermoso de nuestro primer puerto.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Chévere La Punta para ser un distrito bien pequeño, me parece que es uno de los pocos sitios decentes del Callao.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bella pen´*



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Chévere La Punta para ser un distrito bien pequeño, me parece que es uno de los pocos sitios decentes del Callao.


^^Eso demuestra que lo más grande no es siempre lo mejor. Ya no digamos que La Punta es "uno de los lugares más bonitos del Callao", definitivamente es "el lugar más bonito del Callao".


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La iglesia de la primera foto, se parece a la de Punta Bombon en Arequipa.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Punta es un barrio encantador*

La Plaza Principal está muy bien cuidada,realmente es una de las plazas más bonitas del Perú !!!!


----------



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

*Dos clásicas de La Punta*









La municipalidad en 1940 ¿Qué habrá pasado con los aleros que tenía originalmente en el techo, y en sí con todo el tercer piso?









Una toma de la playa (debe ser por los cuarenta) no estoy muy seguro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo malo de las playas de piedra es que lastiman los pies.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> La iglesia de la primera foto, se parece a la de Punta Bombon en Arequipa.


cierto... esta pintoresco


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Estas postales viejas permiten ver lo que se ha mantenido y lo que se fue. Primero pongo tres vistas aereas.
Eduardo


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Y aqui va una linda casa de principios del siglo XX, el "Rancho" de la familia Muro.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Qué habrán hecho con la estatua a Grau que estaba en el parque central????


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Una de las ventajas de estar siempre buscando fotos es que algunas personas que tienen algunas que ya no quieren, se las regalan a uno. Aqui van unas de la punta que son parte de un album en el que tambien hay de Chosica, Ica y Chorrillos y del centro de Lima. Las ire poniendo. No hay dato de fecha ni fotógrafo ni nada. Van como están.


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)




----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Son cuatro en total y aqui van las dos últimas.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Aqua sox*



El Bajopontino said:


> Lo malo de las playas de piedra es que lastiman los pies.


^^Felizmente ya han inventado las aqua sox.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Istmo*



edargent said:


> [/URL]


^^Recordemos la clase de geografía, la franja de tierra más delgada, o sea, en el límite entre Chucuito y La Punta, se llama istmo. En aquella época sí que estaba despejado.


----------

